# Erstellung eines CS-Server für 24er Lanparty



## puschel (21. April 2004)

Habe die Ehre!

Ich mache nächstes Wochenende eine kleine CS-Lanparty für 24 Leute und möchte hierzu einen Server einrichten.

Ich verwende hierzu meinen Desktop-Rechner auf dem ich evtl. auch selber spiele. Wie kann mann den dann eine Mapliste erstellen?

Die Alternative wäre den Desktop als Server laufen zu lassen und mit dem Laptop zu spielen. 
Weiß jemand zufällig, was ich dann da alles installieren muss, um CS als alleinigen Server laufen zu lassen? Gibt´s da sowas wie ein How-To für s?

Habe hierzu schon in einem CS-Forum nachgefragt, aber die sind sich zu gut zum qualifizierte Antworten geben. Also als  hat man da keine Chance...

Danke schonmal an alle!

Greets,  Puschel_1


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. April 2004)

Hi

Ich kann dir hierzu nur einen Link empfehlen, der mir beim Aufsetzen meiner Server für die letzten Lans geholfen hat. Ist zwar auf Englisch aber trotzdem sehr hilfreich.

Counter-Server 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Male (22. April 2004)

Welche CS Version  1.5 oder 1.6 

Bei 1.5 kann man den Server als Dedicated Server laufen lassen und du kannst alles über die Konsole eingeben. 
Die Festlegung der Mapreinfolge kannst du entweder in der server.cfg oder map.cfg in deinem CS-Ordner finden. Wenn nicht durchwühle alle CFG's in Deinem CS-Ordner.

Du kannst auch auf http://www.cstrike.de oder allgemeine CS-Seiten gucken, dort wird es auch meistens beschrieben.


----------



## fluessig (22. April 2004)

Übrigens benutzt du den Laptop als Server (es sei denn es hat einen sehr guten Grafikprozessor, so dass es sich damit besser spielen lässt als mit dem Desktop). Ein CS Server läuft ohne Grafik (dedicatet) und ist  daher nicht so hardwarehungrig.


----------



## puschel (22. April 2004)

Also ich hab mir das so gedacht:

Der Desktop (eher Tower ;-) soll als Server laufen, da der mehr Rechenleistung hat als der Laptop und außerdem mit Wasser gekühlt. Den möchte ich dann vom Laptop aus konfigurieren können.

CS-Version ist übrigens 1.5, OS ist WinXPpro.

Welche Mods außer der Grundinstallation würdet ihr denn noch für eine einfache Konfiguration vom Client aus installieren?


Danke schonmal an alle

Puschel_1


----------



## fluessig (22. April 2004)

Hmm, vielleicht hab ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. 
Du brauchst nur sehr sehr wenig Rechenleistung für einen CS Server (bei der 1.5er Version weiß ich das aus eigener Erfahrung - lief auf meinem Notebook Celeron 1,3GHz, 512 MB Ram - was schon überdimensioniert ist).
Der Server braucht keinerlei 3D Leistung!
Viel wichtiger wird da dein Netzwerk - ohne 100MBit Switch lagts bei nem plumpen Hub, sobald noch 2 weitere Leute Dateien austauschen!


----------



## puschel (22. April 2004)

Jupp, da haste schon recht. 
Aber der Lappi ist auch nicht schlecht und dann brauch ich den fetten 19" CRT nicht extra mitschleppen.

Switch haben wir auch einen guten 24-fach, am Netzwerk dürfte es also nicht liegen  

Greets,  Puschel_1


----------



## fluessig (22. April 2004)

Die Sache mit dem 19" CRT kann ich leider nur zu gut verstehen


----------



## Stibie (22. April 2004)

Aber willst du wirklich die ganze Nacht an nem Laptop daddeln?


----------



## Male (22. April 2004)

Wie gesagt. Nimm Dein Laptop. Installiere dort CS als retail Version oder als Mod von Half-Life.  Wenn Du nun CS startet auf LAN-Game gehst und dabei bist ein Spiel zu erstellen, gibt es hier eine Auswahlmöglichkeit "Dedicated Server" die klickst du an. Nun springt CS in den Desktop und die Console öffnet sich und fertig ist Dein Server. Über die Console kannst du nun alle möglichen Einstellungen für den Server eingeben, also restart und mapchange usw.

Hier mal ein Link der die Installation unter Windows 2000 erklärt, sprich auch für XP verfügbar: http://www.cstrike.de/hlinside/server/windows.shtml

Hier ein Link der für 1.6 und 1.5: http://www.cstrike.de/hlinside/server/

Also viel Spass


----------



## puschel (23. April 2004)

@Stibie
Na klar, ist für die Augen sogar angenehmer. Ich steck halt einen vernünftige Tastatur und Maus an, dan ist das schon in Ordnung!

Danke euch allen!  

Greets,

Puschel_1


----------

